# ammo flies to the right fork



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I've got a problem when I shoot with double thera-gold (large 2 cm. and tapered 1,5 cm.) 22 cm. long or more: often I shoot the ammo straight to the right fork. It doesn't happen if the rubber is 19/20 cm. long. I think I'm not good with long rubber. Do you think that there's a right measure to shoot and measures that aren't good at all or anybody fits its own measure? What is the lenght of the bands or tube that you prefer shooting with? Thanks. Bob


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've got a problem when I shoot with double thera-gold (large 2 cm. and tapered 1,5 cm.) 22 cm. long or more: often I shoot the ammo straight to the right fork. It doesn't happen if the rubber is 19/20 cm. long. I think I'm not good with long rubber. Do you think that there's a right measure to shoot and measures that aren't good at all or anybody fits its own measure? What is the lenght of the bands or tube that you prefer shooting with? Thanks. Bob


Bob
Make sure the bands are exactly even on both sides when tying up.
Uneven bands will cause this to happen.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I'd change the bands.
Also, if you're not used to the double TBG the stiff pull can cause your slingshot holding hand to twist slightly causing fork hits. If you normally use an anchor point be sure you're still using the same spot. TBG doubles are strong and require a greater amount of practice if changing from other styles of bands.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Also make sure the ammo is centered and that the right fork is not tilted forward of the left fork..keep the forks tips parallel to the target


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bunnybuster said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've got a problem when I shoot with double thera-gold (large 2 cm. and tapered 1,5 cm.) 22 cm. long or more: often I shoot the ammo straight to the right fork. It doesn't happen if the rubber is 19/20 cm. long. I think I'm not good with long rubber. Do you think that there's a right measure to shoot and measures that aren't good at all or anybody fits its own measure? What is the lenght of the bands or tube that you prefer shooting with? Thanks. Bob


Bob
Make sure the bands are exactly even on both sides when tying up.
Uneven bands will cause this to happen.
[/quote]

Yes I verified and they were ok, Maybe I move a bit the ammo when I shot.....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> I'd change the bands.
> Also, if you're not used to the double TBG the stiff pull can cause your slingshot holding hand to twist slightly causing fork hits. If you normally use an anchor point be sure you're still using the same spot. TBG doubles are strong and require a greater amount of practice if changing from other styles of bands.


Yes, probably I move the sling too while shooting. I used to shoot with Dankung tubes and they were shorter. I will change DTB with a single TB 1,8 cm. wide, and 20 cm. long, it should be better and not so hard to pul. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Also make sure the ammo is centered and that the right fork is not tilted forward of the left fork..keep the forks tips parallel to the target


Ok John, actually I realized sometimes I move a bit the ammo and it goes out of centre. I will change the pouch with a new one. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyway shooting with Thera band is exciting but it seems to me more difficult than tubes. The main reason can be that I've been shooting with Dankung tubes 17.45 and 20-50 and the rubber are free at the forks. For sure I have to practise more and maybe change gold TB with black.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I followed your advice and now it's much more better, I changed the pouch too with a Ray's one....really better. Now it's a pleasure shooting with thera. Cheers! Bob


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy its on the up for you Bob


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i uset to have the same problem it was so annoying but i just use the flip style now solves everything


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

mckee said:


> i uset to have the same problem it was so annoying but i just use the flip style now solves everything


Yes mate I agree, but the fact is I'm still less accurate flipping....I have got to practise more and more. I saw that flipping gives much power to the ammo, I like it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

and more...I'm so sorry I have almost destroyed the right fork of my scallop....


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've got a problem when I shoot with double thera-gold (large 2 cm. and tapered 1,5 cm.) 22 cm. long or more: often I shoot the ammo straight to the right fork. It doesn't happen if the rubber is 19/20 cm. long. I think I'm not good with long rubber. Do you think that there's a right measure to shoot and measures that aren't good at all or anybody fits its own measure? What is the lenght of the bands or tube that you prefer shooting with? Thanks. Bob


Bob
Make sure the bands are exactly even on both sides when tying up.
Uneven bands will cause this to happen.
[/quote]

Yes I verified and they were ok, Maybe I move a bit the ammo when I shot.....
[/quote]

The bands could be exactly even lengths on both sides but still have unequal pull strength. Have you tried swapping the bands over?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi JImmy, no never done it. I haven't thought that. Thanks.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Try complete fresh bands from different batch also


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Try complete fresh bands from different batch also


Ya , maybe right. I must say that since I've changed the pouch (I had a bigger one for 10 mm. ammo) and put new bands on it hasn't happened so far and I got more accuracy. I'm goinna buy a new 2,5 metresTB Gold and see what's going on. Eventually I may have the habit to a crooked grip when I try to aim and I pause with the bands before shooting. It doesn't happen when I shoot istinctively.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Pay attention to your release. Be sure the pouch exits your thumb/finger at the same time. Practice your draw in a mirror (without ammo of course). This will help you see any flaws with your postioning of the frame.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> Pay attention to your release. Be sure the pouch exits your thumb/finger at the same time. Practice your draw in a mirror (without ammo of course). This will help you see any flaws with your postioning of the frame.


Thanks Jim, I'm gonna do that, it seems good to me to practice in front of a mirror, so I can see actually how I hold and release the pouch.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Update. That's what happens when ammo beats against the fork......


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob, from the looks of that picture, it seems that the band is not exactly aligned on the right fork tip. Try re-tying it so that it is exactly aligned.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well , I checked and they seem aligned to me lately. It happens rarely after I followed the suggestions of members, but in a session of about 200/250 shots it does a couple of times and always on the right fork. I think I must have some bad automation in holding the slingshot. I'm really courious about that point: why always on the right fork? You know, I re-started shooting by myself without an expert to guide me, so I have to improve by myself and with the help of the Forum. I consider this catapult that I love as sacrificied to learning.







thanks! Cheers, Bob


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah the scallops is a nice one. Do you hold the slingshot in the right or left hand? Gangster style or not sideways?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Yeah the scallops is a nice one. Do you hold the slingshot in the right or left hand? Gangster style or not sideways?


Yes, The Scallop is the catapult that I fit better right now, I hold it in the right hand and I prefer gangsta style, it works better for me. I think I found the bug whereby I got the right fork: using bands 20 centimetres lenght or more I loose my anchor in the jaw and, being afraid to crawl the bands (and the ammo too) on my face, I move out the pouch and shoot apart from a sling angle. When I don't get the fork (mostly of the times) I get the target half inch in the right, I shoot more to right. The more the bands are long the more I move out and shoot wrong to the right of target. I'm gonna shorten the bands to 18-19 centometres and testing if I had the right feeling. Cheers and thanks. Bob


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I had this same problem. That's why whenever I aim, I move the slingshot a little to the left to compensate.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, the same happened to me as soon I realized it. In the last days I've been shooting moving the sling a bit on the left to compensate than I said to myself I wanted to put the fork in the center of the target and I knew I had to shorten the bands. Actually It seems to work well. I don't know really but maybe for me it's ok with the bands at 19-20 cm. lenght, of course it depends also if I put a single or double TBG, anyway the extension should't go over my nape.


----------

